# Reel Repairs



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Isn't there a bait & tackle shop in Gulf Breeze Flea Market that repairs reels? I have a cheap Okuma and an old Mitchell 30R ultra-light that needs some attention


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Take it to Chris Phillips at Hot Spots in gulf breeze by Mcdonalds. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Leave the fle market alone. His prices are over priced. Hate to be negative but there has to be a limit.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

> *FlyinEagle (3/13/2010)*Leave the fle market alone. His prices are over priced. Hate to be negative but there has to be a limit.


Not only are the prices to high, his reel repair is not up to par.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

> *kahala boy (3/13/2010)*Take it to Chris Phillips at Hot Spots in gulf breeze by Mcdonalds. You won't be disappointed.


Definitely go to Chris at HOT SPOTS or Ron at the Rod-n-Reel Depot.

Both are top notch!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Try Marty's Fishing Tackle Repair. Marty is a 1st Gulf War veteran who was paralyzed from the chest down by an IED that he rolled over with the truck he was driving, (101st). He learned rod wrapping shortly after his year in the hospital, but someone stole his equipment before he left SoFL.

He gets pretty bored, being confined to a wheelchair, so I have given him space in my shop to repair rods and reels.










Give me a call 850 572 1225or PM and he will pick up or arrange for delivery.

He is also learning to rebuild carburators and fuel injectors.

He put his life on the line to insure our freedom.

Tom


----------

